# Less Common Reel Suggestions?



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I know a couple of guys that love the new offerings from Lamson. I haven't tried them, myself, though. Good Luck!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Possibly consider a Reddington Grande. 

For a backup I am thinking of a reel that can get banged around and never thought of until needed then work perfect without costing a ton. This reel seems to fit that bill.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

I like my Hardy Zane, if you want something really different find a Charlton!


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Danielsson?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Allen has new offerings coming soon.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

How about the 3Tand? They look great and are tanks.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

bauer rx reels are pretty nice as well.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Take a look at the Galvin Torque reels as well. Great drag, light weight and made in USA.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

SEiGLER Reels are definitely different... but pretty pricey for a backup reel


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Galvan, Lamson, 3-Tand, Orvis Hydros, Bauer, Harfin (I think - from Aus/NZ if I remember correctly)


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

KnotHome said:


> Allen has new offerings coming soon.


I know a lot of people love their Allens for good reason, but my experience isn't as positive. When my wife decided to invest in her own gear and stop using mine, she bought a Kracken. On the second fish of the first day of it's first trip, it started free spooling and the fish got away. Docky got it to free spool with his hand, looked at my wife and said, "at least it's pretty." Customer service was super and deserves plenty of praise, but that didn't do much good with a lame reel sitting on a shelf for a week. I get that any reel can go bad (that's why we pack backups), but for it to happen so quickly didn't inspire much confidence.



tigerfly said:


> Galvan, Lamson, 3-Tand, Orvis Hydros, Bauer, Harfin (I think - from Aus/NZ if I remember correctly)


Good suggestions, though I'm actually replacing a Hydros 🙂


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Get a Mako or a Ross


----------



## tattoorob1127 (Mar 10, 2013)

X2 on the 3-Tand


----------



## Garrett Lambert (May 2, 2019)

Galvan or van stall


----------



## Crocwrestler (Oct 18, 2020)

Shilton? 

Less common in the US, but trusted by the guys chasing big GT’s overseas.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

You might check out Coltons. They get positive reviews from guys who beat the shit out of their stuff and the discounted buy direct price is attractive. US made and reportedly well supported.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

I came to recommend Shilton but Croc beat me to it.

Ross is a big name but you didn’t have them on your usual suspects. The evolution salt r is an awesome reel with the best drag in the business.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Danielsson reels. Sorry to hear you bought a Hatch 😁

Danielsson Reels Sweden


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

Garrett Lambert said:


> Galvan or van stall


I know the Van Staal C-VEX reels were well respected, but any idea if the newer VFs are any good?



[email protected] said:


> Ross is a big name but you didn’t have them on your usual suspects. The evolution salt r is an awesome reel with the best drag in the business.


I've fished Ross reels since the CLA. Love 'em!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

None of the reels you mentioned are really uncommon. As a b/u maybe a Cheeky? For higher end, the Shilton's are supposed to be all that. Theres a shop in Massachusetts (of all places) called Bears den. The owner has and knows of a lot cool unusual sick SW setups. You can call and talk to him and ask the same question and get all kinds on info on some really cool stuff that's out there. I recently grabbed a Billy Pate and it showed up in FL in 2 days.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ive fished Lamson in salt for years, good reels. I have a Colton Terrapin as a back up and it’s solid and smooth enough that I’ve used it as a primary a number of times. Galvan Torque is another good choice as is Ross. I’ve fished reels from all the above makers and they are all solid choices at reasonable prices


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> None of the reels you mentioned are really uncommon. As a b/u maybe a Cheeky?


You may be right - I don't live in a fly fishing hotbed, so I guess I'm not in a good place to comment on what is or is not common. The folks I fish with tend to use Nautilus, Hatch, or Sage reels, and most of what I read is about Nautilus, Tibor, or Abel with some Ross thrown in or about budget reels. Just because I'm looking for a backup doesn't mean I'm looking for budget, just for that I have a chance to try something "different" or novel to me and if its not my favorite reel, no sweat. Maybe you see Revolution Zs, Litespeed Ms, and Zane Carbons all the time - if you do I'd love to hear your impression of them, especially the Revolution Z since no one has chimed in about it yet.

I had a Cheeky Mojo for a long time (may still have it somewhere), and there was a lot to like about the reel. Ultimately I decided that I wanted a little more drag than it offered.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I like Galvan Torques. I use my T8 on the 6wt and T10 on the 8wt. There's a Galvan T10 with a spare spool in the Classifieds right now (@OldGuy - not mine).


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Check out Colton Reels: https://www.coltonfly.com/fly-reels.php

Awesome reels, bombproof, crazy strong drag, really good price, and unless you're a northeast striper nut they are definitely under the radar. 

I usually use the Terrapin when I want easy access to stopping power and the ability to quickly tighten down my drag, like when chasing bigger Reds and Jacks on foot in the Surf or the jetties (Otherwise I like the Nautilus CCF X2). Reliability, even when dunking/burying in the sand, etc, has been outstanding. Can't say I've ever used a reel that is better sealed. Bob, the owner, even did some custom work on the drag on my 10/12 so that the drag can be set heavier with fewer turns - very cool when you hop out of the truck, strip of line, throw out a cast, and hook a big jack in the surf.

Not sure what rod you're putting it on, but I tend to prefer them for my heavier rods (8 and up). Haven't used them personally, but the Torrent looks like a better alternative for heavier rods and the CRG for lighter.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a 3-Tand T70 as a backup that I think is a pretty damn good reel.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I use Lamson Speedsters on my back up rods. I have a 6, 8, and a 10.

I've also been curious about the Galvan reels for awhile but do not have one although I've handled them at the fly shop and they seem solid.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

I’ve been using Lamsons for about 20 years, never failed me. Good reels at great prices.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

How about a LOOP?


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

I've got Loop, Seigler, Hatch, Nautilus, Orvis, Lamson, and Allen reels. I would say for the money you really can't beat anything that Lamson is putting out these days. Good company/people, good service and warranty, great performance and value.


----------



## Pokie (Jan 9, 2019)

Ross Evolution R Salt are the best in the industry in terms of reel weight to max drag. I've got 4 of them. You want something lighter but still salt safe with 10 pounds of max drag, get the Evolution R. I just picked up another Evolution R 7/8 which weighs 5.2oz. Also, I heard that Ross had produced upgraded internals for their Evolution R reels so that corrosion resistance would be on par with their salt version, and that they would replace these FREE of charge if you sent them in. Standard turn around was 4-6 weeks but I told them I needed them back in 3 weeks for a trip and they expedited my reels. Great reels and great customer service. 

To note, I had 3 Hatch reels which I sold, too heavy. Nautlius CCF-X2s sold/selling. I do have a half dozen Lamson reels which I love but mostly for freshwater since they near 8oz with the bigger drag mechanism.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have two Colton Torrents. Good reels, caught a lot of albies on them.


----------



## Bajabob123 (Apr 28, 2021)

birddog said:


> Over the weekend the spool popped off of my backup reel while in use. It may well have been user error, but my wife just got a new Hatch and now I want a new toy, so I've decided that's enough of an excuse to replace it.
> 
> Since it's a backup reel, I want something a little different than the usual saltwater suspects (Abel, Tibor, Nautilus, Hatch, etc.) just for the sake of being different. I'm looking at a couple and wonder if anyone has any experience with them, but open to other suggestions.
> 
> ...


Colten


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

I was looking at tibors and gilmores came up on a search. Anyone with experience with a gilmore?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Check out Kapusta reels.


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

Crazy Larry said:


> I like Galvan Torques. I use my T8 on the 6wt and T10 on the 8wt. There's a Galvan T10 with a spare spool in the Classifieds right now (@OldGuy - not mine).


I don’t know anything about fly fishing (yet) but why do you put a T8 on a 6wt rod?


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

i originally bought/used the T8 for my 8wt saltwater rod. When I picked up a 6wt rod for bass fishing I didn’t have the right reel to match so I used the Galvan and found it balanced that rod really well. After that experience, I started using a T10 that I bought for a Spey rod on my 8wt and also liked the combo.



Nick_TX27 said:


> I don’t know anything about fly fishing (yet) but why do you put a T8 on a 6wt rod?


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

ahh okay. That makes sense. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I like hunting for older/used reels with something unique going on. Well known names, but not new.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

The old Argentine built (before the various US firms screwed them up) STH reels are beautifully designed and built. Specifically the Carribean (anti-reverse) and Elisios models. Excellent drag; only drawback is the small arbor.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> I like hunting for older/used reels with something unique going on. Well known names, but not new.


I've picked up about eight Old Florida (pre-Nautilus) reels on the auction site over the last couple of years - most for less than $200,,,,


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Hardly anyone has a Mako fly reel. Be different!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I just noticed there's a couple ross big game reels in the classified section.
had 4, think 2 are still for sale.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Mako - the best less common reel money can buy.


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

numbskull said:


> You might check out Coltons. They get positive reviews from guys who beat the shit out of their stuff and the discounted buy direct price is attractive. US made and reportedly well supported.


Coltons are tough, particularly the new Terrapin models. We surfcast with them on Long Island, no issues. Made in the USA, half the price and comparable to the best American reels. If you call the contact number on the website more than likely the owner, Bob, will answer and be happy to discuss his reels in detail...great guy!


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Surfrat59 said:


> Coltons are tough, particularly the new Terrapin models. We surfcast with them on Long Island, no issues. Made in the USA, half the price and comparable to the best American reels. If you call the contact number on the website more than likely the owner, Bob, will answer and be happy to discuss his reels in detail...great guy!


Happy to see others chiming in on the Coltons! 

Also my go-to in the surf. Drag seems incredibly well-sealed as I've literally had mine submerged and buried in sand, etc and has zero issues. Just rinse it off in the ocean to get the sand off and get back to it.

The other cool thing is how quickly you go from 0 to full drag - makes it very easy to go from stripping line off to heavy drag.

I do still use my CCF X2's on the flats as they are a little smoother, or have a bit more finesse to the drag.


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I have a 3-Tand T70 as a backup that I think is a pretty damn good reel.


Forgot to mention 3Tand. Made by Zeebaas...very solid reels


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

birddog said:


> Over the weekend the spool popped off of my backup reel while in use. It may well have been user error, but my wife just got a new Hatch and now I want a new toy, so I've decided that's enough of an excuse to replace it.
> 
> Since it's a backup reel, I want something a little different than the usual saltwater suspects (Abel, Tibor, Nautilus, Hatch, etc.) just for the sake of being different. I'm looking at a couple and wonder if anyone has any experience with them, but open to other suggestions.
> 
> ...


I have had great results using Ross Momentum LT reels. I have LT-5’s and LT-6’s.


----------

